# Ben Pearson Recurve



## Bohr9 (Mar 22, 2008)

A friend of mine inherited one with 16-64 64 on the upper limb. The draw weight is 50lbs at 28 inches. Any idea about this thing. It is brand new in the box with original string and never been shot from the looks of it.


----------

